# BENS CUSTOM WHEELS!



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

I have dealt with Ben's on two occassions now! I can't speak highly enough of this man and his business. He is a true lowrider, thus understanding what the lowrider customer needs! There is always a sense of the old ways when dealing with Ben's. Respect, Honor, and Pride in service is what sets his business apart. Why deal with the corner llanteria when you can get personalized service well beyond the sale. 

I HIGHLY RECOMMEND BEN'S CUSTOM WHEELS YESTERDAY, TODAY, TOMORROW!! 

(mods please leave this here for a minute... :biggrin: )


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 22 2007, 01:21 AM~8845947
> *Pics or it didn't happen.
> *


I can do that as soon as bolt those on!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Sep 22 2007, 12:31 AM~8845989
> *I can do that as soon as bolt those on!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Sep 22 2007, 01:11 AM~8845913
> *I have dealt with Ben's on two occassions now! I can't speak highly enough of this man and his business. He is a true lowrider, thus understanding what the lowrider customer needs! There is always a sense of the old ways when dealing with Ben's. Respect, Honor, and Pride in service is what sets his business apart. Why deal with the corner llanteria when you can get personalized service well beyond the sale.
> 
> I HIGHLY RECOMMEND BEN'S CUSTOM WHEELS YESTERDAY, TODAY, TOMORROW!!
> ...


:worship:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Sep 22 2007, 01:11 AM~8845913
> *I have dealt with Ben's on two occassions now! I can't speak highly enough of this man and his business. He is a true lowrider, thus understanding what the lowrider customer needs! There is always a sense of the old ways when dealing with Ben's. Respect, Honor, and Pride in service is what sets his business apart. Why deal with the corner llanteria when you can get personalized service well beyond the sale.
> 
> I HIGHLY RECOMMEND BEN'S CUSTOM WHEELS YESTERDAY, TODAY, TOMORROW!!
> ...


Thanks alot Johnny for the nice words, I appriciate you any everyone else that has been there to make my business a success..... me and my family want to thank everybody for what you all have done to help us out.... Although its really slow right now i know that all my familia ( all of you in the lowrider scene) will send people my way so no worries...... Again thanks al;ot for your support........



...................................................................*Bigg Ben L.*


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

YEAH MUCH RESPECT TO THE HOMIE BEN!! HE IS REAL GOOD PEOPLE!!!!!!


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

HELL YEAH BIG BEN IS GOOD PEOPLE... GOT 2 SETS OF RIMS FROM HIM.. 13S AND 22S.... A FEW TRUCK ACCESORIES LIKE A BILLET GRILLE FOR MY TRUCK AND A FEW STEREO ACCESORIES...  :biggrin:


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE BEN


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Sep 22 2007, 01:11 AM~8845913
> *I have dealt with Ben's on two occassions now! I can't speak highly enough of this man and his business. He is a true lowrider, thus understanding what the lowrider customer needs! There is always a sense of the old ways when dealing with Ben's. Respect, Honor, and Pride in service is what sets his business apart. Why deal with the corner llanteria when you can get personalized service well beyond the sale.
> 
> I HIGHLY RECOMMEND BEN'S CUSTOM WHEELS YESTERDAY, TODAY, TOMORROW!!
> ...


x2


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

*I HIGHLY RECOMMEND BEN'S CUSTOM WHEELS YESTERDAY, TODAY, TOMORROW!! *


----------



## 520_low (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Sep 22 2007, 11:56 PM~8850957
> *I HIGHLY RECOMMEND BEN'S CUSTOM WHEELS YESTERDAY, TODAY, TOMORROW!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Sep 22 2007, 03:11 AM~8845913
> *I have dealt with Ben's on two occassions now! I can't speak highly enough of this man and his business. He is a true lowrider, thus understanding what the lowrider customer needs! There is always a sense of the old ways when dealing with Ben's. Respect, Honor, and Pride in service is what sets his business apart. Why deal with the corner llanteria when you can get personalized service well beyond the sale.
> 
> I HIGHLY RECOMMEND BEN'S CUSTOM WHEELS YESTERDAY, TODAY, TOMORROW!!
> ...


MAYBE SOME INFO ABOUT THE SHOP, OR SOME CONTACT INFO.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

I too have been hooked up with Bens Custom Wheels

it's where i get my tires and, he also takes care of my detail and transport work.

thank you for helpin me out Ben!


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 23 2007, 05:59 AM~8851364
> *MAYBE SOME INFO ABOUT THE SHOP, OR SOME CONTACT INFO.
> *


*</span>[/SIZE]*


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Sep 23 2007, 12:20 PM~8852051
> *</span>[/SIZE]
> *


TY


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big boy 1+Sep 23 2007, 12:01 AM~8850979-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks alot for the business


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

what up been! any spy pics of the 66?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco Low Tucson 520_@Sep 23 2007, 02:37 PM~8853263
> *what up been! any spy pics of the 66?
> *


yes but i'll post them up probably tomorrw :biggrin:


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 23 2007, 02:38 PM~8853268
> *yes but i'll post them up probably tomorrw :biggrin:
> *



kool no hurry! lol


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

just alil more pics of other things i have done........


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco Low Tucson 520_@Sep 23 2007, 02:39 PM~8853277
> *kool no hurry! lol
> *


i'll do it as soon as possible :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 23 2007, 04:59 PM~8853386
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY YOU GOT AWEBSITE


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 23 2007, 03:01 PM~8853400
> *HEY YOU GOT AWEBSITE
> *


no not yet homie, but its in the works


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 23 2007, 03:04 PM~8853428
> *no not yet homie, but its in the works
> *


I still want them adapters, but i have to wait another 4 days


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Prieto520 (Sep 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 23 2007, 03:04 PM~8853428
> *no not yet homie, but its in the works
> *


Muy Chingon!!! Website :uh:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Sep 23 2007, 03:07 PM~8853445
> *I still want them adapters, but i have to wait another 4 days
> *


thats cool homie, there still here :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Prieto520_@Sep 23 2007, 03:12 PM~8853476
> *Muy Chingon!!! Website :uh:
> *


hahahaha, que mamon :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 23 2007, 03:19 PM~8853509
> *hahahaha, que mamon :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Hahaha My son said that :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Sep 23 2007, 04:32 PM~8853952
> *Hahaha My son said that :biggrin:
> *


TELL YOUR SON HE HAS AN UGLY FATHER :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 520_low (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 24 2007, 12:00 AM~8856866
> *TELL YOUR SON HE HAS AN UGLY FATHER :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 520_low (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Prieto520_@Sep 23 2007, 03:12 PM~8853476
> *Muy Chingon!!! Website :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

QUE ONDA MARK, WAAS SAPPONING????????????????


----------



## 520_low (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 24 2007, 12:09 AM~8856900
> *QUE ONDA MARK, WAAS SAPPONING????????????????
> *


nada big dogg aqui nomas chillando and you whats good homie


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

:worship: Big Pimpin what up? Any word on my emblems? Hit me up. Nice forum :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixninebuicks_@Sep 24 2007, 09:33 AM~8858529
> *:worship: Big Pimpin what up? Any word on my emblems? Hit me up. Nice forum  :wave:
> *


na not yet, i'll let you know...... thanks


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 24 2007, 12:00 AM~8856866
> *TELL YOUR SON HE HAS AN UGLY FATHER :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Sep 25 2007, 06:53 PM~8869780
> *:angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Sep 25 2007, 05:37 PM~8869272
> *
> *


whats up tony, whats new


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 26 2007, 01:47 AM~8872078
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

Ben...Happy that he sold a set of wheels :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Az Lowrider (Mar 19, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big boy 1+Sep 26 2007, 06:47 PM~8877018-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahaha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil ese+Sep 26 2007, 06:54 PM~8877067-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was up homies


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 26 2007, 01:48 AM~8872082
> *whats up tony, whats new
> *



NOTHING MUCH BRO AND YOU?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Sep 27 2007, 11:41 PM~8886528
> *NOTHING MUCH BRO AND YOU?
> *


just here trying to hook up the world with wheels....... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G_KRALY (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## Az Lowrider (Mar 19, 2007)

wassup big ben


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Az Lowrider_@Sep 28 2007, 04:26 PM~8891273
> *wassup big ben
> *


WHATS CRACKIN, DID YOU CHECK OUT THE MI VIDA PAGE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 29 2007, 02:05 AM~8893890
> *WHATS CRACKIN, DID YOU CHECK OUT THE MI VIDA PAGE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Everyone should check it out BEN looks sexy...baaaaaaaaahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Sep 29 2007, 02:16 AM~8893915
> *Everyone should check it out BEN looks sexy...baaaaaaaaahahahahahahahaha
> *


AND SO DOES MANNY (BIG BOY)


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

Damn ben i didn't know you had a topic! Myself and ESTILOW C.C. get our rims from one man and one man only, Big Beezay a.k.a Benji a.k.a. BEN'S CUSTOM WHEELS! I myself have had two sets of rims from him and here are a few members cars with his rims... Ben provides excellent quality, speedy service/delivery, cheap prices, and he's just an all-around great homie! He's been there for me in good and bad times, like when I blew a head-gasket a mile from his house  he was cruising by and helped me tow it off the freeway off-ramp... I wouldn't recommend nobody else!























































by the way ben you got those olds chips in yet? i forgot to ask you! :biggrin:


----------



## nickatina (Dec 31, 2006)

CAN YOU GET GENUINE DAYTONS BEN???


----------



## Az Lowrider (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey ben do u have some type of payment plan or something? do u take food stamps? :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

sup Ben! any word on the lincoln chips?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico+Oct 1 2007, 10:40 AM~8907271-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THEY SHOULD BE COMING IN REAL SOON HOMIE


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Oct 1 2007, 09:56 AM~8907051
> *TTMFT :biggrin:
> *


BIG BOIYYYYYYYYYY IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Az Lowrider (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 3 2007, 01:44 AM~8921917
> *ONLY IF ITS DOUBLE, HAHAHAHAHA
> *


trust me i got u dawg :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Az Lowrider_@Oct 3 2007, 11:18 AM~8924145
> *trust me i got u dawg  :biggrin:
> *


PURA CARNE ASADA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Az Lowrider (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 3 2007, 02:16 PM~8925435
> *PURA CARNE ASADA :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


that shit is expensive puro's hotdogs with a loaf of bread :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Az Lowrider_@Oct 3 2007, 03:28 PM~8926052
> *that shit is expensive puro's hotdogs with  a loaf of bread  :biggrin:
> *


calmate big balla :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Az Lowrider (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 3 2007, 09:21 PM~8928275
> *calmate big balla :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ttmft!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Az Lowrider (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 4 2007, 09:16 PM~8935774
> *ttmft!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


from the mi vida topic

can do a set of 13x7's with gold nipples and hub.... with adaptors and your choice of knock-offs, and 155-80-r13 with fat white walls for $725


and what bout all chrome?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Az Lowrider_@Oct 4 2007, 09:19 PM~8935799
> *from the mi vida topic
> 
> can do a set of 13x7's with gold nipples and hub.... with adaptors and your choice of knock-offs, and  155-80-r13 with fat white walls for $725
> ...


WITH FAT WHITES TOO?????


----------



## Az Lowrider (Mar 19, 2007)

yea


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Sep 22 2007, 07:55 PM~8849313
> *HELL YEAH BIG BEN IS GOOD PEOPLE... GOT 2 SETS OF RIMS FROM HIM.. 13S AND 22S.... A FEW TRUCK ACCESORIES LIKE A BILLET GRILLE FOR MY TRUCK AND A FEW STEREO ACCESORIES...    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Not trying to clown man. But are those Vogues real deal? They look a little different fo some reason.


----------



## Az Lowrider (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 5 2007, 12:04 AM~8936716
> *WITH FAT WHITES TOO?????
> *


yes sir


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Oct 7 2007, 04:03 PM~8948343
> *Not trying to clown man. But are those Vogues real deal? They look a little different fo some reason.
> *


no they're not homie, we get them cut when the vogues dont come in certain size tires so thats why they look different, but they still look cool as hell


----------



## Az Lowrider (Mar 19, 2007)

can do a set of 13x7's with gold nipples and hub.... with adaptors and your choice of knock-offs, and 155-80-r13 with fat white walls for $725


and what bout all chrome with fat white walls price??


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 12 2007, 01:12 AM~8983436
> *no they're not homie, we get them cut when the vogues dont come in certain size tires so thats why they look different, but they still look cool as hell
> *


Im not hatin at all where can I get some done at? I had a cut one back in tha day but my boy dont remeber where the hell he ordered it from. :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Oct 12 2007, 09:18 AM~8984980
> *Im not hatin at all where can I get some done at? I had a cut one back in tha day but my boy dont remeber where the hell he ordered it from. :biggrin:
> *


OH NO, IM NOT THINKING YOUR HATING..... WE'RE IN PHOENIX, AZ


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ttmft :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

do you sell daytons?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 14 2007, 01:18 PM~8997932
> *do you sell daytons?
> *


YES BUT IM SURE YOU CAN GET THEM CHEAPER IN CALI CAUSE I'M IN AZ


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 15 2007, 12:04 AM~9002621
> *YES BUT IM SURE YOU CAN GET THEM CHEAPER IN CALI CAUSE I'M IN AZ
> *


ok but can u do them in colors?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 15 2007, 07:04 AM~9003567
> *ok but can u do them in colors?
> *


YES I CAN


----------



## 520_low (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 17 2007, 02:04 AM~9020351
> *YES I CAN
> *


MUY CHINGON :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 520_low_@Oct 17 2007, 02:07 AM~9020359
> *MUY CHINGON :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwood_talisman (Feb 9, 2005)

you guys got the hook on alloy 24's and tires?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood_talisman_@Oct 17 2007, 11:21 AM~9022557
> *you guys got the hook on alloy 24's and tires?
> *


YES SIR :biggrin:


----------



## Az Lowrider (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 17 2007, 11:57 AM~9022873
> *YES SIR :biggrin:
> *


ey u got them 13 inch slicks? like the ones manuel has on the rims he's selling :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Az Lowrider_@Oct 17 2007, 02:47 PM~9024168
> *ey u got them 13 inch slicks? like the ones manuel has on the rims he's selling  :roflmao:
> *


no dogg, those were custom made :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 17 2007, 02:04 AM~9020351
> *YES I CAN
> *


OK THEN HOW MCUH WOULD YOU CHARGE TO DO SOME 13X7S WITH A CANDY BROWN DISH AND CANDY BROWN HUB WITH GOLD SPOKES AND GOLD NIPPLES WIT OLD KNOCKOFFS


----------



## 4_ever_green (Nov 23, 2005)

watup homie? i just need a 2-way knockoff... how much would that cost?


----------



## Az Lowrider (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 17 2007, 05:06 PM~9025100
> *no dogg, those were custom made  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 520_low (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL+Oct 17 2007, 05:30 PM~9025298-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WASS SAPPONING HOMIE??????? :biggrin:


----------



## 520_low (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 17 2007, 11:52 PM~9027983
> *WASS SAPPONING HOMIE??????? :biggrin:
> *


jus here chillin hows the buisness goin...


----------



## fleetwood_talisman (Feb 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 17 2007, 09:57 AM~9022873
> *YES SIR :biggrin:
> *


would you mind posting some pics or pm'ing some of them selections.


----------



## 4_ever_green (Nov 23, 2005)

where u located? i might stop by 2morrow...


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 17 2007, 11:52 PM~9027983
> *I'LL GET TO YOU IN THE MORNING
> 
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4_ever_green+Oct 18 2007, 12:25 PM~9030895-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HEY I WAS WAITING FOR A CALL FROM THE COMPANY BUT THEY NEVER CALLED SO I'LL CHECK IN THE MORNING AGAIN


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Az Lowrider_@Oct 17 2007, 02:47 PM~9024168
> *ey u got them 13 inch slicks? like the ones manuel has on the rims he's selling  :roflmao:
> *


Shut the FUCK up


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 18 2007, 11:41 PM~9036218
> *
> HEY I WAS WAITING FOR A CALL FROM THE COMPANY BUT THEY NEVER CALLED SO I'LL CHECK IN THE MORNING AGAIN
> *


ok just get at me when you can


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## Az Lowrider (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Oct 19 2007, 01:00 PM~9040024
> *Shut the FUCK up
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 4_ever_green (Nov 23, 2005)

sorry ben havente been able 2 get da knockoff kuz ive been sick... ill try 2morrow or monday...


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big boy 1+Oct 19 2007, 01:00 PM~9040024-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS ALOT


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 3 2007, 09:43 PM~8928450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


do you make any car club plaquez


----------



## Az Lowrider (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 22 2007, 09:10 AM~9056413
> *HAHAHAHAHAH HE GOT PUNKED, BIG BOY LEAVE HIM ALONE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> THATS COOL HOMIE, I'M HERE WHEN YOUR READY
> THANKS ALOT
> *


 :0 shit he wishes he punked me :biggrin:


----------



## 4_ever_green (Nov 23, 2005)

did u ever get the knockoff ben?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by custom+Oct 22 2007, 05:38 PM~9060166-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

How much for some 13s navy blue spokes & Navy blue lip not the whole dish.

.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cleverlos_@Oct 24 2007, 04:13 PM~9075625
> *How much for some 13s navy blue spokes & Navy blue lip not the whole dish.
> 
> .
> *


pm sent


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

I NEED SOMETHING LIKE THIS FOR THE 60. CUANTO POR CINCO?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blaklak96_@Oct 25 2007, 12:54 AM~9079135
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'LL CALL YOU TONIGHT DOGGY


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

WHAT UP BEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THANK'S FOR PUTTING THE SISTEM,AND THE T.V.!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

SE OYE SUAVE GRACIAS.GOOD JOB. :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Oct 25 2007, 07:24 PM~9085162
> *WHAT UP BEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> THANK'S FOR PUTTING THE SISTEM,AND THE T.V.!!!!!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> ...


THANK YOU HOMIE, I APPRICIATE THE BUSINESS


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 26 2007, 07:39 PM~9092586
> *THANK YOU HOMIE, I APPRICIATE THE BUSINESS
> *


JUST KEEP ON GIVING THEM BOMB ASS DEALS HOMIE YOU ALWAYS COME THROUGH.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blaklak96_@Oct 26 2007, 11:32 PM~9093568
> *JUST KEEP ON GIVING THEM BOMB ASS DEALS HOMIE YOU ALWAYS COME THROUGH.
> *


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

QUE PASA BEN?


----------



## A Good Gurl (May 5, 2007)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO+Nov 2 2007, 06:50 PM~9142847-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HEY THERE :biggrin:


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

JUST WANNA THANK YOU FOR THE BOMB ASS DEAL ON MY BLACK CENTERS :thumbsup:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

wassup any luck with the price quote for 2 13x7 and 2 13x5.5's in
Off white lip, nips and hub
rest chrome? shipped to 86401 Az
hit m up with and without tires please :biggrin:


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Nov 19 2007, 02:17 PM~9260357
> *wassup any luck with the price quote for 2 13x7 and 2 13x5.5's in
> Off white lip, nips and hub
> rest  chrome? shipped to 86401 Az
> ...


T T T :biggrin:


----------



## A Good Gurl (May 5, 2007)

TTT for you... :cheesy:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

well lets see if i get a price from you guys..havent had any luck with the other guys..i need 13x7s for a 88 monte carlo....bright white lip,white nipples,white hub with candy blue spokes chrome dish and chome straight 2 pronge knockoff with tires shipped to 48125 :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Nov 19 2007, 02:17 PM~9260357
> *wassup any luck with the price quote for 2 13x7 and 2 13x5.5's in
> Off white lip, nips and hub
> rest  chrome? shipped to 86401 Az
> ...


i guess Ben doesn't check this topic much. hook it up with a price still interested. :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

none of these wheel guys on here really check this..i have posted 4 dam topics and cant get a response :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blaklak96+Nov 18 2007, 09:25 PM~9256219-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP HOMIE WHAT DID YOU NEED, AND YEAH I REALLY DONT CHECK THIS THAT OFTEN BUT I WILL NOW................... :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

pm sent


----------



## A Good Gurl (May 5, 2007)

ttt


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

What up what up


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

Ben,


All Gold 13/7 shipped to 28642

W or w/o wheels.. 


Thanks B


----------



## A Good Gurl (May 5, 2007)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogz (Nov 16, 2007)

Hey Ben how much for 13x7 100 spoke every other spoke candy money green only w and w/o tires. can pick them i live in casa grande.


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

Hey Breezy, Call me fool, I need a hook up ASAP!!!!!


----------



## Az Lowrider (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Dec 12 2007, 10:46 PM~9441293
> *Hey Breezy, Call me fool, I need a hook up ASAP!!!!!
> *


wassup ben


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

How much for 13x7 reverse with 2 prong k.o. shipped to 76020 and what brand of wheels you carry Ben?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Jaymeh (Sep 14, 2007)

looking for a set of 13x7 reverse all chrome knock off's 155/80/13 or slightly larger tire is ok 70 or so going on my 83 s10 zip is 32244 thanks jayme


----------



## A Good Gurl (May 5, 2007)

TTT


----------



## idogg (Nov 21, 2006)

how much for 4 gold 2 way knockoffs that look like zeniths and gold cadillac chips?


----------



## Az Lowrider (Mar 19, 2007)

were's ben?? :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

what's up ben i'm ready to do the vogue lines on this tires


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

might hook up something like this too for another ride i'm working on


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

hey ben i have a 95 fleetwood need some 14x6 rev all chrome with 2 pronge spinners and all hardware shipped too austin texas 78748 how much


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Ben's a good homie,Call him directly if you need any wheels or acc's 602-228-9246
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Ben's Custom Wheels is back


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 6 2010, 12:47 AM~16529737
> *
> *


WHAT UP BEN!! NEED A HOOK UP ON SOME CANDY BLUE SPOKES AND DISH ASAP!! HOOK IT UP :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I definately recomend Ben for your rim and tire needs, he is always a phone call away and at your service!!! THANKS BIG BEN!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT!!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

CUANTO FOR SOME 72 STRAIGHT LACE BLACK NIPPLES BLACK SPOKE 13S


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

BUMP!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

]


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

TTT


----------

